# Red Grouper video



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

video of a few dives from the other day. few sharks, a good grouper, and a trigger fish eating a lionfish. 

http://youtu.be/RCis73cHTS8


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

neat video thanks


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool video


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice grouper. I hate sharks


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice video :yes:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice shooting!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice. Nice to see a trigger eating a lionfish.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

was this pensacola? I saw a hogfish in the mix there...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great video. Puts me in a better place!


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

its a good sight to see other fish starting to eat those things. 

yeah that was a hogfish out of pensacola


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Nice:thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Never seen a hogfish around pensacola before. Maybe he got lost


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like the merry-go-round barge to me


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Never seen a hogfish around pensacola before. Maybe he got lost


he got lost in the wrong neighborhood


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Great video.


----------

